# Mini Equipment & Impliments



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is some haying equipment for those utilizing compact tractors. Might be practical for small applications and tight areas that conventional equipment cannot get to. 


click here


----------



## ironpeddler (Mar 3, 2004)

*Star Equipment Prices?*

Agriquip Star pricing is very expensive. You actually can purchase full size equipment for less. I think the quality of the Star equipment is high quality just expensive. Drum mowers are available from other MFG's for 20 HP tractors. CCM has 3 sizes to match your tractor size.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

they need to make them for L&G tractors lol


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

CHIEF thank you i have been looking for this site. Would they have a drum mower for a 4100 john deere?:tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

nvm... how good are those implements? wouldnt mind getting some for my 4100


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *nvm... how good are those implements? wouldnt mind getting some for my 4100 *


I have never actually used them or purchased any. I am not sure a drum mower would be practical on a 4100 unless you have some type of special custom use to justify the very high cost.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

what about any of the balers?


----------



## ironpeddler (Mar 3, 2004)

*CCM Drum Mowers start at $1,800*

Lets say you have a 2-5 acre hay field and a 20-25 HP compact tractor. You have 3 choices for cutting hay. A single-action sicklebar mower, double-action sicklebar mower or a small drum mower. You can mow with the dew on the hay or even if it's raining with the drum mower but with the sicklebar mowers you can not mow wet hay. This helps a person that has to work and wants to get up early and mow their hay before work, which could not be done with the sicklebar mower. You would have to wait until after the dew dried off, 10:00 am or later, before you started to mow if using a sicklebar mower. The little T-135 mower will mow 2-4 acres an hour.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah... but before i would get in the hay stuff I will either get a new tractor like one of them new deere's or going after a 706D


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

is there a site with CCM mowers?


----------



## ironpeddler (Mar 3, 2004)

*CCM Drum Mower website*

http://ccmachinery.com/drum mowers.htm

OOPs I forgot about the price increase for higher steel prices. The T-135 is now $1,900


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey ironpeddler, you have a nice web site...ever consider about being a sponsor here on the tractorforum.com????


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I seen the Star brand of haying equipment in use at a agri fair in Georgia awile back. I went there specifically to see the mini haying equipment, as it would fit my needs or desires, but I would have to remortgage my house just to buy a rake, cutter and baler. Those small square and round bales sure are nice though, especially after seeing all the large round and then those humongous square bales they use in this area. I have some fine grass in my fields, but the way they are fenced off and such they are too small for anyone with conventional haying equipment to want to fool with, and with the amount of clear and clean pine straw my trees generate and the price a bale of pine straw sells for around here as common as it is and easy to get if you want to rake it, it just may pay to make a venture in this area.

I remember a as a kid on my grandfathers farm, picking up small round bales of hay. They were about the size of a galvanized wash tub bound in wire, looked like a big cinamon roll. Can't remember the name or type baler it was he had back then though, probably came over on the Mayflower!


----------



## nomad (Jun 23, 2004)

liked this small drum mower
http://www.agriquip.com/star/mdm.html 

whats its price roughly, anyone knows? 

Ps: btw, new to the forum. so, hello. 
"about me" is just given on "introduction" board here.


----------

